# What are all those Temps on 4850?



## Katz (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to GPU-Z and I'd like to know what all those temps are? 

GPU Temperature = Temp of the GPU itself
GPU Temperature #1 = NO IDEA???
GPU Temperature #2 = VRMs (8 small black thingies at the end of the card or the 4 bigger greys???)
GPU Temperature #3 = NO IDEA??





My card is Asus EAH4850 and I've installed Accelero S1 on it (passive mode), so no fanspeed to worry about. And these are idle temps, in case you are curious.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 15, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> the locations are display io, memory io and shader core. all those locations are inside the gpu in different areas



as quoted by the main man


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 16, 2008)

new gpu-z version has updated labels for those sensors. the three sensors #1...#3 are on the die, they are not the vrm temperature


----------

